# Cold morning breath?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Any tricks to keep your breath vapor from showing up on a cold morning like a hot air vent while your heart doing 120mph and youre trying to hold still but you can feel your heartbeat moving you.Must have looked like a dryer vent and pretty sure that's what got me busted friday morning,had frost on me.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i try to leave my mask on just before i take the shot, i keep my mouth covered with my hand or keep my head down a little. the guy next door told me one time that a big buck busted him by his breath vapor.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I try to only breathe through my nose. Helps a little.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

try breathing steadily and slowly. that may reduce the amount of frost. but dont breathe like you just ran 20 miles, or it may looks like your trying to be a wannabe dragonborn, and alert everything around you to your presence.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

It works both ways...I spotted a 10 pointer out in a fencerow this way last Sat am and called him into range...nearly took a shot at him, but decided not to.

I don't have a solution...you just do the best you can.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I always wear a full mask when I hunt....I think it helps with scent and obviously has helped not get me busted a TON of times....but I noticed the other morning how bad it looked with all the vapor coming out even with a mask on....I truthfully dont know of anything thatd stop it.....perhaps some precautions would minimize the amount but fully stop it? that I dont know....one thing that would be worth the try is ice breakers gum.....may seem stupid but I remember chewing that stuff and my mouth would be freezing.....could help....idk if it would work but itd be something stupid that would be worth a shot. Goodluck in slowing down your breathing when a shooter comes in....heck mine goes crazy everytime a doe comes in....the thrill of not being spotted gets me!:!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Put Snow in your Mouth - or a piece of an Icicle.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I usually wear the mesh type face mask.This morning before leaving for work i went outside and stood there for a while with the felt type mask at 27deg. breathed hard,and noticed a lot less vapor.I'll see how that works.Don't think i'd use one but was thinking in bed last nite that at one time someone sold some kind of a little box type thingie that you breathed in for the purpose of stoping the steam from your breath.Not 100% sure of that but made me also think of using a coupleof old grunt tubes together, run it inside of my coat and use when the eyes are upon me.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Jigging Jim said:


> Put Snow in your Mouth - or a piece of an Icicle.


...just not the yellow snow


----------

